# W126



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

This is my ongoing project and I will update as everything progresses. 
Bought this car, 84 500 SEC Euro (gray market car, federalized so it has US headlights but most everything else is still euro) for $1,000 and was originally going to use the motor for another project but then I had another idea.
















The interior took over 20 hours to clean up (it was nasty) and the car had NO exhaust, the downpipes were the only remains of the original exhaust, so I had to make my own from a Jegs universal 2.25" dual kit.
*Note:* I actually learned how to weld during this project (with a broke ass 110V flux core welder) so bear with me.
































Now with the exhaust done, the air setup was then started. Skipping over the small parts, here is the trunk setup and gauge panel.
















And I decided to go with hardlines to the front of the car, so I ran stainless 3/8" pipe from the trailing arms to the front frame rails.
















And this is the initial bag setup. I could not find ANY information on the web for any type of mercedes on air or how they did it so all of this was my idea of the ideal setup for the suspension geometry. This led to many variations and modifications to make it work. Not easy.
















And how it sat initially.








I was not happy with this setup, sat to high and bottomed out too much. So version 2.0 began.
















And that leads us to where it sats as of today. I have found the limits of the stock front shocks, as it now sits on the front bumpstops. The bags can actually go another 2" lower, but the suspension won't allow anymore then another 1" lower. This is due to the sway bar hitting the body if it gets any lower and it's a 20+ hour job to replace a broken sway bar......






















So I will leave this with some more pictures of the current setup. More as the project progresses. 
And it will be at SoWo next month.


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: W126 (G60 CAB)*

Next up for the project will be:
Koni specials (which will lower the front at least another inch)
17"s or 18"s so it will tuck wheel and not just tire
Chambered muffler to make it quietish
Maybe bodywork and paint, but not sure, kinda like the POS status


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Any reason as to why you are going to keep the front sway?


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

The front and rear suspension is entirely integrated, so removing one component means the rest don't work. The front sway bar controls the toe and camber so removing it would be a large mistake. Same for the rear.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (G60 CAB)*

about time you posted this up here

as ive previously stated on SWOV: love the work. cant wait to see it in person whenever i can get my ass up to dtown from the ville


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (G60 CAB)*

Nice setup







Its cool to see a full digital setup on an older car. I love Full Size Benz coupes the lack of b pillar makes them awesome to drive. This is my baby shes gettin bagged after my MKV is done gettin bagged although ill probably do switchbox for the benz 
Its a 78 300CD with an 82 300D motor converted to grease car it runs on WVO
I just did the euro Light conversion it makes a huge difference 
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we need more old school benzs on bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by MKVdubbin at 1:41 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (MKVdubbin)*

video or ban!







love the car


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (themachasy)*

The setup is ran via a switchbox, I just didn't add any pictures of it. The Dakota gauge is strictly for monitoring, not an auto leveling crap on this car. 
Here are some videos to keep the people happy. 
Exhaust noises.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0-gUxiVHZM
Front and rear airing out on the old bag setup. I'll do vids of the entire car later this week after I get some maintenance issues settled up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CIuRHIZ8nA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BxsptoyCm8


_Modified by G60 CAB at 6:51 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (G60 CAB)*

damn yo that **** sounds mean way meaner them my big rig sounding diesel, excellent exhaust job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
I realised later that night that your dakota digital gauge was just a gauge if its any consolation I felt stupid







keep up the good work I want to see this thing laying frame http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (MKVdubbin)*

Hah, yea its a bit too mean though, already been pulled over for the exhaust being "too loud" I am in the process of fitting a chambered muffler on the car but that might not happen before SoWo, too many other projects have priority over that right now.
And I am not sure if the chassis is physically able to get low enough to lay frame, but I'll be getting it as physically close to that as possible. The front suspension is so complicated and with no real way around the limits of the travel, not sure how to go about that really.


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (G60 CAB)*

Just did a test fit of 18"s. This tells me I should be tucking at least an inch of wheel (on 18s) when I get the new shocks on.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Really good wheel choice. I'm feeling it.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

so glad i clicked on this thread, i love old benzs especially on air
looks good on the new wheels


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (G60 CAB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 CAB* »_
And I am not sure if the chassis is physically able to get low enough to lay frame, but I'll be getting it as physically close to that as possible. The front suspension is so complicated and with no real way around the limits of the travel, not sure how to go about that really.

Yeah i hear ya on that im not exactly looking forward to figuring out how to bag mine. The suspension in these cars is mind boggling the way the rear drops like a foot when you put em in drive then it just levels out as you move. I just had all brand new suspension put in a few month's back so im gonna wait till I find out exactly how to do it before i start changing things.
Oh and those wheels look f**kin dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MKVdubbin at 9:33 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (MKVdubbin)*









euro Lights FTW


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (MKVdubbin)*

Yes, euro lights are in the works. I just wish I knew why when these were brought over, the US gubment decided that the Euro lights weren't good enough for us and put in these **** ass barn door lights that you can barely tell are on at night. Hell the car still has the wiring and plugs for the height adjustable headlight motors.


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (G60 CAB)*

Now with moar rake.


----------



## jlasquite (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: (G60 CAB)*

hahahahah


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: W126 (G60 CAB)*

Any pics of the rear and what bags are those? I would love to do the same on my 87 420sel.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice project!


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

lowbudget said:


> Any pics of the rear and what bags are those? I would love to do the same on my 87 420sel.


 Rears are Universal Airs with cups on top and bottom, as shown in the pics below. Don't mind the rust, constant modifications to the setup has delayed stripping and painting the mounts. 




























And new pics of the setup, one next to the 420 SEL. 



















Raked out mode. 



















And a gif. Forgot to turn auto ISO off so the lighting is kinda trippy.


----------



## joeslow (Sep 22, 2007)

sick :thumb


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

nice!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

Killah Cabby said:


> nice!


 sick man... will be watching...


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Here's a good reference pic, it seems lower when parked next to normal cars (the hoodline is lower then the wheel well of the car it's parked next to!). I love this car more and more everyday and it seems to be a hit with the local hot rodders and donk crowd. And it's amazing how well the car rides with such a long wheelbase and having bags.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn it looks money with those 6slots on... Love this thread


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Back to wheel fitments, got these again and might pull the trigger. Currently they have 215/35/18s (tiny as fark) and also come with 225/40/18s (.5" smaller then stock, perfect). I'll also need to get 20mm spacers for the fronts and 2.25" adaptor/spacers for the rear. I think it's gonna happen.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

done yet? haha. i'm getting the itch to start a w123 project.


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Hah, this car will never be done. After these wheels are fitted, I'm going to start working on getting the car to sit overall, 1" lower. This is gonna take massive amounts of work and welding, but I think it'll be worth it.


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Got 2.25" adapters for the rear and rolled the HELL out of the fenders. It fits so close that when aired down, the tire rests on the fender and the car literally won't move until aired up. The fronts won't have spacers on til I have time off from work and I can cut the bumper and fenders enough to allow the wheels to come out a bit, currently there's about a two **** hair gap (like it is pictured below but even less with the new wheels).










And the new wheels.


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Some pics from Mid Ohio. Front spacers and caps going on tonight.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Man, i hadnt checked this thread in a minute!!

****s come a long way and looks so fresh on the 6 slots :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Thank ya. Just got done cutting/rolling the fenders and bumper, got the 20mm spacers and smaller tires on the front. Stance is just right (back will go lower in a few months) and the front wheels finally have center caps on em. Before and after pics of the fenders/bumper being cut.




















And a ****ty cell phone picture.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Something about older cars and bags just looks so good:thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

wow, car looks sooo good on the 18's


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Pics with the front wheels spaced out appropriately. Next step is to pull the rear wheels in a little bit and remove 1" off the rear airbag spacers to get the rears to tuck a bit o wheel.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking real nice!

I can't wait to see more when the back comes down a bit more. :thumbup:


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Has been a LOOOONG time coming, but the car is finally where it needs to be. Took a ton of cutting, welding, modifying and shortening to make this happen with the way the suspension is. I'll make a more detailed post later. Just a quick picture, getting rear spacers made for the new ride height and rolling the fenders more on the front. Don't mind the mess.


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

wow now its perfect!:beer:


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

wow dude it looks ****ing goooooddd now


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:heart: it!


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Got some better pictures.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

hah! havent browsed this thread in a minute... love the finished product.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow, car looks just about perfect now, well done sir :beer: On a side note, do you know anything about the Citroen you're parked next to in the last pic?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

damn, that **** is SICK


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks fellas. The Citroen is for some electrical work and a leak in the hydraulic suspension (which is why its so damn low). It's surprisingly rust free too.


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Kind of a small update. Put smaller rear tires on, put 3/4" larger adaptors in the rear and got the rear wheels sitting perfectly. Now I gotta cut the front spindles again, add about 2 degrees of camber and get the front sitting lower and farther out. Also gonna build a quiet exhaust for it as well. 

Some pics for clicks.




























Heading to China and Germany for the next 6 weeks, intending to get back at it come June.


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

yay cheap project cars are fun to watch


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

I was in Dayton in March, and saw your Merc by the Dayton Mall. Of course, I had to stop and take pics of it with my r32 beside it. Car is money.:thumbup:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

just needs some slightly smaller and wider wheels IMO

looking good though :thumbup:


----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

car looks dope. :thumbup: for something different


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: Sick


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

One of a kind man :thumbup:


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

capt2.slow said:


> I was in Dayton in March, and saw your Merc by the Dayton Mall. Of course, I had to stop and take pics of it with my r32 beside it. Car is money.:thumbup:


Wow really? I think I remember the day I drove it to the mall, that's pretty funny. Thanks man.


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> just needs some slightly smaller and wider wheels IMO
> 
> looking good though :thumbup:


Yup, working on that soon (well soon depending on if I move to Germany or not). I have the owner of Dayton Wire wheels making a set for me here in the next few months. Either sticking with 18s or jumping down to 17s, havent decided on that yet, but going to be doing 8s and 10s or 11s. Will be triple lace, reverse spokes so the rears will have some lip. Should look proper.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

and you are the most gangster m'fer riding around your town. :thumbup:


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

well the 420 has springs and shocks, as the 500 and 560 SEL's have a hydraulic suspension


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Nothing changed on the 500 yet, still working on other projects, but the front static camber and ride height will be changed sometime this Fall. On a fun note, about to pick up this 450 SLC from the owner of Dayton Wire (yes, there will be 3 old Benzs in the garage, soon to have all 3 on Daytons) as a less drastic project. The 450 sits on cut springs and revalved shocks, a stunning set of 18" reverse spokes and $14k worth of mechanical receipts including a full, motor back, stainless steel exhaust. It needs a ton of interior work and possibly an LS swap late next year. As for now, it's just another addition to the German gangster crime family. 




























And the two rollers together.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Daytons are so gangster. Nice pick up! :thumbup:


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Quick vid of the rear suspension settling and the tires settling themselves into the upper fenders (the tires are what hold the rear of the car up when aired out). Turn up the volume :laugh:


----------



## supreme x jdm (Jul 3, 2007)

Bringing this thread back from the dead. I was wondering what bags did you end up using for the front and rear? it looks like you used a UAS Airhouse (1 or 2) up front and used either the "Aero Power Sport" or the "Aero Sport". I was wondering what shocks did you use on all 4 corners.

Also if you could, would it be possible to post up some dimensions and what material you used on the cups you made?

Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

diggin the slc, not so much the wheels but whatever. bumpers on it are lookin great :beer:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I never have liked those wheels. Not even on MERCs hahaha. In to say Daytons on it


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Spring is here! Just pulled her out of storage at Dayton Wire and she started RIGHT UP not even half a turn on the starter and she was idling. 

Needless to say, I think this year will be the year of the Daytons. 3 Benz rollers, 3 sets of Daytons.....but this car will be rocking them staggered.


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

i would love to whip that thing around.


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Wanna buy it? You can join the "uber rare" status being the owner of the only bagged W126 in the US! Lol, this thing is always for sale, my Miata needs a turbo kit.


----------



## ilyak (Oct 20, 2013)

*help*

Hey I was wondering if you had for me wanting to bag my w126 300sd like what bags and shocks to use, and anything to be cautious about this is how it looks now


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, it's been a while. The old 500 blew up it's transmission and was broken into so it was parted out and thrown away. My friend sold me this MINT 1982 500SEC with a blown motor that I am throwing in a brand new, rebuilt 5.0L crate motor in as well as my airbag suspension and various other parts. This is easily the cleanest W126 I've seen, both inside and out. The wheels are off the shelf (from the 1982 Benz parts catalog) Centrics measuring 16x8s all around. I just got the car back on the ground tonight with the air ride and I am so glad those 18" 6 slots are long gone. 

The oil pan is about 1.25" off the ground and the tires hold up the car at all 4 corners. The only way to get this thing lower would be smaller OD tires and I am pretty happy with how it looks so I don't see much changing from here on out. As you can see, it is still a work in progress, the old motor still needs pulled out but the interior and suspension is all done. This will be more of a "classy" build then the "ghetto" build of the last 500, which was basically a joke that turned into a daily.

Before (sitting on Eibach lowering springs):










After (on my air ride setup): 




























And the motor:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Good stuff :beer::beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

This one is immaculate! Except for that whole blown motor part :laugh: 
I know you're happy with how it sits but I vote for smaller tires :thumbup:


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

We shall see about the tire size. I am going to roll and pull the front fenders a bit and see if I can get more negative camber in the front to get it lower. These tires have to ride awesome compared to the 18s so I'd like to keep this amount of rubber on the wheels. If the weather keeps calm today, I will roll it out of the garage and take some more pictures.


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Been a LONG time since I have added anything to this thread, but as an update, the car is running and driving perfectly, the air bag system is still massively reliable and I have zero complaints about it outside of wanting a larger air tank. Having an almost brand new drivetrain sure does leave me feeling spoiled these days. I cannot think of anything I need to improve on this car at this point besides some stickier tires for mountain road funsies....maybe next year.


----------

